# Best canadian on-line music store



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

What, in your opinion, is the best Canadian on-line music store?


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

Since I have gotten no replies in a week, does that mean that there are no good online stores in Canada?


----------



## Brennan (Apr 9, 2008)

I can't speak for which is the best online music store in Canada, but here are some that I have used in the past that I've had no problems with:

www.axemusic.com
www.lamusic.com
www.tomleemusic.ca
www.stevesmusic.com


----------



## cdub66 (Dec 13, 2007)

FlipFlopFly said:


> Since I have gotten no replies in a week, does that mean that there are no good online stores in Canada?


I seem to browse the online stores to filter through and get an idea of what I'm after, but prefer to buy where I can walk out the door with my new "whatever".

Haven't found anything yet that was significantly cheaper (after shipping is factored in) than my local L&M.

I'm sure I'll be trying one of the above mentioned sources sooner or later though. 

:food-smiley-004:


----------

